# electrical wiring- goes where?/



## twinpilot001 (Jul 18, 2011)

Im trying to save an older 1982 Datsun 720 truck-720 4 x 4 = engine was out when purchased. I rebuile the engine - now trying to find where a ground wire goes? this in in a bundle on pass side of engine compartment- 2 looks like 10gague?? black wires ganged together with a very small ring terminal on the end. Where does it screw / bolt to?? I have a manual yet locations not shown ?? Help please. Id think it would go on the engine somewhere?Thanx for any help


----------

